# Old Kodak film needs developing..



## flutterbye2222

I found about 40 old Kodak "disc" films among my mother's things.. films that never got developed from years ago... and I can't seem to find ANYONE that can develop them. What's up with that?

Can anyone help me find someone that can/will develop these memories for me?


----------



## compur

click me


----------



## Sale

It's old stuff so I'd suggest dropping an email to the guys at Film Rescue. They specialize in development of old film and they have been successful with some stuff from 1930. As far as I know they don't charge if pictures cannot be recovered (for still pictures at least, but check with them). They do WW2 film fairly often so your 40 years old shouldn't be a problem for them. Obviously you won't get the quality of a fresh exposed film...
Here's the link: http://www.filmrescue.com/


----------

